# Where to buy tsuru parts in Mex.



## Nixxer51 (Jan 4, 2004)

I'll be making a trip to Tijuana Mexico and am wondering if anyone knows of a place to buy tsuru parts in that city? (i.e. fronts, tails, ect)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

search google for stores in the area you're visiting...


----------



## Nixxer51 (Jan 4, 2004)

sno said:


> search google for stores in the area you're visiting...


Well tried that but couldn't find anything useful, also the language is somewhat of a hinderance as I can speak passable spanish, reading and writing it is a whole different matter. It seems I vaguely recall a group buy in that area and am wondering if anyone could help me out with an address or contact. Thanks....


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Nixxer51 said:


> I'll be making a trip to Tijuana Mexico and am wondering if anyone knows of a place to buy tsuru parts in that city? (i.e. fronts, tails, ect)


At a Nissan dealer? Come on. :dumbass:


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Yeah, any nissan dealership will have the parts.


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

In Tijuana theres this guy on 23rd and LaHoya St. If you go in the alley ask for Arturo, he can hook you up with tsuru parts. Just make shure you dont look at his hand. Hes missing a few fingers and if he catches you lookin at him...well lets just say i hope you have health insurance.


----------



## ryan (Apr 24, 2004)

http://www.nissan.com.mx/distribuidores/estados/bcn.html

Just go there. Bring a picture of what you want. I heard the headlights are about $230 USD.


----------



## Nixxer51 (Jan 4, 2004)

ryan said:


> http://www.nissan.com.mx/distribuidores/estados/bcn.html
> 
> Just go there. Bring a picture of what you want. I heard the headlights are about $230 USD.


Thanks for the information, it is greatly appreciated. I had kind of given up hope considering the types of responses this thread drew.


----------

